# Pregnant and confused



## tmf (Aug 19, 2011)

I am currently 6.5 months pregnant and considering getting back with the real father. However, I have been seeing another guy thru the whole pregnancy. He knows it isn't his but he is accepting of it. 

The only reason I am considering going back with the ex is because he wants to be the father and I want a traditional family.

I don't love him. I love the current guy. I don't see myself being happy with the ex. He has never done anything to harm me except belittle me I guess. He doesn't respect me and I don't respect him.

Me and the current guy haven't been together that long so it's hard to know. But everything I don't feel with the ex, i feel with this guy. If I was not pregnant this is the guy I would be with.

What should I do? I don't want to ruin the baby's life


----------



## missymac11 (Aug 19, 2011)

If you know now that you don't love the father, I would not go back to him. Does he have feelings for you? Could you have a civil relationship with him so that he could still be a big part of the baby's life? If the new guy is accepting of the baby maybe he could help raise him/her.. but I don't know the complexities of your situation.


----------



## tmf (Aug 19, 2011)

He says he still loves me but I don't love him. We could be civil but it would basically just be me putting up with him.

The new guy is accepting of everything. He actually makes me feel good about myself. But he isn't the true father.


----------

